# Most Expensive Nail Polish - Ever!



## flipshawtii (Nov 30, 2010)

Directly from Models Own's Blog (link):

Let us introduce you to Gold Rush â€“ the most extraordinary polish!

When painted on it looks like gold leaf â€“ it glistens, glimmers and actually sparkles like tiny diamonds (yet is absolutely smooth to the touch).



​ 
This exclusive bottle, currently available to view and order from Frost of London, has an exquisite lid which has been carefully hand-crafted from yellow gold and has a total of 1,118 diamonds inlaid. It costs a whopping Â£83,000 (around $130,000 USD)

â€“ an ideal gift for the woman who has everything! If your budget doesnâ€™t quite stretch that far â€“  fear not! We are also releasing a ready to wear version (Â£5) online and in Boots.



​ 
Gold Rush couture is available to view and order from today at Frost of London. Gold Rush ready to wear will be available at (link) from mid December and at Boots from 23rd February 2011.


----------



## Annelle (Nov 30, 2010)

...so the polish itself is a whopping Â£5, and the bottle is Â£82,995? blahhh


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol, exactly what i thought !

I might consider it if there was actual gold inside


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Dec 1, 2010)

Did not even like the colour, or the bottle.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Dec 1, 2010)

I saw a color like that at the drugstore..

I think the font they used on the bottle is ugly. And no real gold in the paint..hmm, they put gold in liquor!! and diamonds in body spray!!   I like the diamonds, who wouldn't,...but on a nail polish bottle, it's a waste unless you have a money tree.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 1, 2010)

The color is not cute.


----------



## jess!:) (Dec 1, 2010)

Lol. uhmm wow!


----------



## katana (Dec 1, 2010)

Insane.


----------



## muikwai2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

nothing interesting at all about the design or the color...


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd rather buy myself a $130,000 ring than a nail polish bottle. 





...or a house.  lol

There's plenty of other gold nail polish colors.


----------



## Kraezinsane (Dec 2, 2010)

If I had 130,000 bucks there are SOOOO many other things I'd do with it than buy nail polish &gt;.&lt; Like for instance my boyfriend and I could move out of his parents house.. I could get a car.. that's not on lease.. I could fix my computer (I'm using my boyfriends laptop).. I could put myself through nursing school..


----------



## LivingTheDream (Dec 15, 2010)

that is pretty awesome, would love to own some of this.


----------



## Berialle (Dec 15, 2010)

The color is fine, but for the price I was really hoping it was made out of actual gold.


----------



## kittennails (Dec 16, 2010)

i just bought the Â£5 bottle from models own site, can't wait for it to arrive. The appeal probably came from the Â£83k version though...


----------



## loislane (Dec 17, 2010)

*They could have done better with the colour!*


----------

